
Utrecht shootings: Hunt for gunman after attack on tram - deca6cda37d0
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-47611811
======
deca6cda37d0
Also [https://www.bbc.com/news/world-
europe-47615231](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-47615231)

[https://edition.cnn.com/europe/live-news/utrecht-tram-
shooti...](https://edition.cnn.com/europe/live-news/utrecht-tram-shooting-
live-updates-intl/index.html)

\- There are 3 persons dead, 3 persons heavily injured and more injured people

\- Police are looking for a 37-year-old Turkish man named as Gokmen Tanis

\- The mayor of Utrecht says they see it as a terrorist attack and think more
things could happen

\- Everybody needs to stay inside

